# hey nic-what ya think



## Mak-n-Memories (Oct 8, 2008)

hey nic,
 i found this point while wadeing and fishing in a river close by my house here in fl. would like your input on it.
              thanks.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 8, 2008)

Appears to be an obsidian replica.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 8, 2008)

Muddyfoots said:


> Appears to be an obsidian replica.



my thoughts exactly ...

nice un though .......


----------



## LJay (Oct 8, 2008)

Yep, I believe it's circa "2000 AD"


----------



## Al33 (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks like some knapper/fisherman must have dropped one in the river to me.


----------



## flintdiver (Oct 8, 2008)

Fake...but nice one at that !


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice replica made from midnight lace obsidian. The knapper should have used his fingernail to pop those "fishscales" off the face of the point. 

Nice, who made it?


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Oct 8, 2008)

i was fishing and found it in the river. i guess someone dropped it or tossed it in.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 8, 2008)

recurve36 said:


> i was fishing and found it in the river. i guess someone dropped it or tossed it in.



I think someone was messing with folks.  I know someone when I was a kid would knap out points, bury them in dirt to age them and put them out as jokes.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Oct 8, 2008)

haha if its real u better insure it


----------



## Redbow (Oct 9, 2008)

Its a very nice point but definately a modern age one! 
In my opinion the man that knapped it is pretty skilled, Obsidian always gives me a problem with breaking, most of the time that is!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 9, 2008)

Somebody is playin` tricks, and plantin` points. There has never been an original obsidian point found in the southeast, and recorded. There is no wear use on that one, and that obsidian type is found in the Pacific Northwest. 

Nice point, but that is how flintknappers get the bad reputation that we have.  Keep your eyes open, I imagine there are more around in the area. If you find any more, post em up for us to see.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 9, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice point, but that is how flintknappers get the bad reputation that we have.



Now, Nick, that wouldn't happen to the only reason for a bad reputation in your case, would it?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 9, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Now, Nick, that wouldn't happen to the only reason for a bad reputation in your case, would it?




I`ll never tell! The statute of limitations might still be in on some of that stuff!


----------



## dutchman (Oct 10, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll never tell! The statute of limitations might still be in on some of that stuff!



Well, I've never knapped any flint and I still have a bad reputation, though I can't for the life of me figure out how I got it.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 10, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Well, I've never knapped any flint and I still have a bad reputation, though I can't for the life of me figure out how I got it.



it's cause of the company you keep ....


----------



## dutchman (Oct 10, 2008)

Nugefan said:


> it's cause of the company you keep ....



That's kinda what I was thinking but I really didn't want to be the first one to bring it up.

I have been known to run with a pretty rough crowd...


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 10, 2008)

dutchman said:


> I have been known to run with a pretty rough crowd...



bad thing is that there are pix to prove it ......


----------



## dutchman (Oct 10, 2008)

Nugefan said:


> bad thing is that there are pix to prove it ......



That's right.


----------



## douglasgerlach (Oct 10, 2008)

If y'all dont mind a technical question, what is the difference between midnight lace obsidian and mahogony obsidian?  I bought what was called mahogony obsidian in Idaho and they look very similar.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 14, 2008)

douglasgerlach said:


> If y'all dont mind a technical question, what is the difference between midnight lace obsidian and mahogony obsidian?  I bought what was called mahogony obsidian in Idaho and they look very similar.



the lace has lots of clear veins in it ......


----------



## cotton top (Nov 18, 2008)

I seen some avatar pictures that looked similuar to some on the post office walls. Might be the reason some are wearing beards, Reckon ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 18, 2008)

cotton top said:


> I seen some avatar pictures that looked similuar to some on the post office walls. Might be the reason some are wearing beards, Reckon ?



Might be! But I`ve had this beard for around 15 years, and the mustache for 35 years. If I was to shave, nobody would know who I was. Not even The Redhead.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 23, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> Might be! But I`ve had this beard for around 15 years, and the mustache for 35 years. If I was to shave, nobody would know who I was. Not even The Redhead.



I would know who you were.


----------

